# 5 Monate Zeit um Photoshop zu lernen



## Gladiator6 (28. Dezember 2006)

Hallo

Ich werde demnächst 5 Monate Zeit haben, bis zum Beginn meines Studiums. In diesen 5 Monaten werde ich sicherlich ein wenig Ferien machen, etwas Arbeiten gehen, und einen grossen Teil der Zeit will ich aufwenden, um Photoshop und PHP zu lernen.

Wie würdet ihr vorgehen, um dem Ziel Photoshop lernen näher zu kommen?
Was für Bücher würdet ihr empfehlen? Mir ist schon klar, ein Photoshop Profi wird man erst durch viel Erfahrung. Aber 5 Monate Zeit sollten doch reichen, um sich mit Photoshop vertraut zu machen?

Für Tipps bin ich dankbar ;-)


----------



## DiAsK (28. Dezember 2006)

Hallo

Also ich arbeite schon seit 4 Jahren mit Photoshop und du willst Pro werden?
Sagen wir mal du kannst wenn du wirklich soviel machst Mittelklasse werden!! 

Es gibt bestimmt viele verschiedene Wege
Also als erstes solltest du wirklich soviel es geht damit machen
Also schnapp dir Tutorials (ich schreibe dir mal gleich eine PM dazu) und mach 5 Stück am Tag, denn in denen ist alles erklärt, wo sich die einzelnen Werkzeuge, Filter usw befinden beschrieben ist

Und wenn du wirklich Geld dafür ausgeben willst, kauf dir die 2 Video2Brain DVD von Photoshop Dann hast du nicht so langeweile beim lesen, kannst dir dann schön einen Film anschauen. Ich selber habe beide DVD und muss sagen die Investition war es wert, die sind TOP!

Die DVDs anschauen und den ganzen Tag Tutorials machen, mehr geht nicht


----------



## ficler (29. Dezember 2006)

Hi,

ich muss mich DiAsk anschließen. Photoshop kann man Jahre lang bedienen, aber man lernt bei PS nie aus!

Mein Tipp ist, ähnlich wie die von DiAsk. Erst einmal Grundlagen schaffen mit Hilfe von Tutorials und Büchern. Anschließend würde ich allerdings an deiner Stelle, mit kleineren Projekten beginnen. z.B. eigene Fotos nachbearbeiten oder vllt. einen Flyer entwerfen. Hierbei lernt man eigentlich am meisten. Learning by doing ;-)

Also viel Glück und Spaß beim Photoshop "lernen". Bei Fragen weißt du ja, wo du eine gute Community findest! 

mfg
ficler


----------



## Alexander Groß (29. Dezember 2006)

In jedem Fall zu empfehlen: http://photozauber.de/praxis/schulungen.php



Alex


----------



## Gladiator6 (29. Dezember 2006)

Hallo

Danke für die Antworten.

Ich bin mir bewusst, dass man mit Photoshop nie ausgelernt hat ;-)

Mit Photoshop kann man vieles machen. Ich möchte vorallem in Sachen GFX Fortschritte erzielen, nur ist das ein Gebit, für welches man nicht einfach so Bücher findet (wie zB. Bearbeiten von Fotos der Digicam).

Gibt es Vorschläge, was für Bücher oder Video Workshops ich kaufen sollte?
Ich bin auch bereit entsprechend Geld dafür zu investieren.


----------



## The_Maegges (29. Dezember 2006)

Erfahrungsgemäss würde ich keine "Photoshop Tutorialsammlungen" kaufen.
Die Tutorials, die in diesen Sammlungen enthalten sind, findet man genauso mit wenigen Klicks über Google kostenlos im Netz.

Wichtig ist vor allem, dass die Bücher erklären, wie die Werkzeuge funktionieren, wie und wofür sie am besten verwendet werden.
Insbesondere Freistellen und der Umgang mit dem Pfadwerkzeug werden immer wieder wichtig für dich sein.

Vieles findet man auch nur durch Ausprobieren heraus.


----------



## Gladiator6 (29. Dezember 2006)

Ok, die Grundlagen sind wichtig, das ist klar. Dazu habe ich früher schon mal ein Buch gekauft. Pfadwerkzeug etc. weiss ich auch wozu und wie ungefähr man es verwendet.

Viele Dinge mit Photoshop kann man ja aber auch mit den Filtern realisieren. Ich habe auch schon versucht, damit zu experimentieren, meistens jedoch nur mit mässigem Erfolg. Ein Buch welches die Verwendung der Filter erklärt, wäre meiner Ansicht sehr hilfreich. Nur bin ich bisher auf kein Buch gestossen, welches explizit die Filter erklärt...


----------



## NcMhlr (29. Dezember 2006)

Hallo, 

ich arbeite auch schon viele Jahre mit Photoshop und würde mich auch nicht als Pro bzw. 
wenn überhaupt als Mittelklasse bezeichnen. 

Was mir allerdings immer wieder auffällt ist, dass es nicht so wichtig ist das Werkzeug voll und ganz zu beherrschen es kommt eher auf gute Ideen an.

Was die Filter und Effekte angeht sollte man viel experientieren.

Mfg
nico


----------



## Gladiator6 (29. Dezember 2006)

Mein Ziel wäre es, einmal solche Grafiken erstellen zu können, wie ich weiter unten verlinkt habe. Ich habe jedoch keine Ahnung, wie man überhaupt an solche Projekte rangehen müsste. ...

http://ic3.deviantart.com/fs12/f/2006/320/2/1/Kastrict_by_SynexDesign.jpg

http://ic3.deviantart.com/fs10/f/2006/326/7/e/Interface_DVD_by_xdynamix.jpg

http://ic1.deviantart.com/fs7/i/2005/237/5/a/Stereo_interface_V1_by_Liandrolisk.jpg

http://ic3.deviantart.com/fs14/f/2006/362/1/a/FLEX_O_FEMME_by_ShadowElement.jpg

http://ic1.deviantart.com/fs14/f/2006/362/3/6/Hellish_Desires_9_by_untodarkness.jpg


----------



## NcMhlr (29. Dezember 2006)

Als erstes würde ich einfach mal eine Skizze machen. 
Am besten auf dem gute alten Papier mit Bleistift.
Dann kann man sich überlegen wie man das ganze in Photoshop
umsetzt. 
So würde ich herangehen. Wenn an nicht genau weiß was man eigentlich will
ist es ziemlich schwer.

nico


----------



## ZeroEnna (29. Dezember 2006)

Was ich dir noch empfehlen kann sind die Vedeo2Brain Video-Tutorials. Für den einstieg in Photoshop sind die Perfekt, da sie viele grundlegende Techniken erklären.


----------



## The_Maegges (29. Dezember 2006)

http://www.absolutecross.com/tutorials/photoshop/interfaces/audio-interface/

http://www.eyesondesign.net/pshop/interface/tutorial.htm

Eine Googlesuche nach "photoshop interface tutorial" bringt Einiges zu Tage.


----------



## Rofi (29. Dezember 2006)

Hi Gladiator6,

mir haben die Videos von Video2Brain auch sehr geholfen. Für die gezeigten Bilder wäre abwechselndes Arbeiten mit Illustrator und Photoshop sicher nicht schlecht.

Gruss
Rofi


----------

